# She's filling up!!!!!



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

Midian is getting an udder! She is due Feb 25th. I am just so excited, I can't wait to see how her udder looks. So far from what I can tell, her rear udder is going to be high and fairly wide, but I've never had a FF before so I don't know if I can really tell anything right now. 
So excited.... I've being waiting soooo long and she finally has a mini udder!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh that's so exciting!!  My girls haven't even started bagging up yet, they are due around the same time


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

My little girl that is due in just under 2 weeks started uddering up about a month ago. I thought I had lost her udder when her babies dropped on the inside. She was real high in the back and gone in the front - I was so confused!!!

LOL!


----------



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

kelebek, I don't understand, what did your doe do? I'm sorry, I have a bad cold... it's hindering my thought process, LOL.

Sarah, I am sure your does will start uddering up any day now....  Tell them I said they MUST. 
Midian's udder is so cute.... her full sister Zip is due the same day but doesn't have much of an udder. I can feel one, but it's not big like Midian's.
I just bought the CUTEST kid coats and they are such good qaulity. I got them from Sheryl for the current sale price of $6, her website is http://www.sew-it-alls.com but the site isn't fully working. You can see a pic of one of her coats here:

http://www.sew-it-alls.com/images/limestripes.jpg

and:

http://www.sew-it-alls.com/images/green ... idcoat.jpg

those, IMO, are not her prettiest colors even! She does yearling and adult coats also. Tell her I sent you if you decide to get something from her. =-) (Kelsey Jones from NubianTalk.) She also has Nigie stuff.
I also bought a haybag from her- it's the best quality!

Those kids need to come QUICK--- so they can play dress up!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh I love her coats!! I just bought a couple, they are SOOOOOOOOOOOO nice!!


----------



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

Have you recieved them? I just LOVE them, I have 2 right here and 4 more on the way. They are fleece lined so they will probably keep those kids toasty warm as well as cute! 
What colors did you get?


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I got them a couple weeks ago, I got 3 adult coats, 1 for my buck and 2 just to keep around. I got 2 blue ones and a burgundy one, they are really pretty  I had her make me some with nylon on the outside, and a double fleece layer, they are SOOOOOO nice and they wash up great! I don't think they are that pricey either  We have a bunch of kid covers that we bought from premier that we use on the kids, we only keep them on for 10 minutes after they are born to heat them up. They aren't that pretty though, just grey :wink:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Kelsey, 

Her udder started to fill, but then when the babies dropped it was almost like the front part of her udder went away, but it is back and filling more.

I think I am going to order a few of those coats also. If I do, I will definately use you as a referal!


----------



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

OH, okay!  I understand now! 
Is she fresh now? Do you have pics? (I will look on the photogenic thread real quick to see if you posted there.  )


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

no - she will hit 145 on the 23rd of this month. 

I am dying here waiting and stressing!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

What is her email address? I want to order several coats but can't find a way to contact her.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

[email protected] I think. the one on her website doesn't work.


----------

